# Bird hunting art



## coveyrise90 (Mar 8, 2009)

I love looking at fine sporting art. Especially since I haven't visited most of these places.... except for in my head. It's more than the shooting. It's the dogs, the companionship, the guns, the land, and the traditions. When I think of classic wingshooting experiences, I think of places like these....


Feel free to add your favorites....

Adam


----------



## maker4life (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm with you Adam . Nothing prettier than a nice bird dog painting and this fellow does some fine work . http://www.christiestudio.com/


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 9, 2009)

I like Robert Christie as well as John P. Cowan...here's some Cowan:


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 9, 2009)

For a little 19th century flair, here is Edmund Henry Osthaus


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 9, 2009)

there's a really gorgeous painting of a pointer at the Bass Pro Shop in Lawrenceville.  Right as you're leaving the store through the checkout lanes, look  to the right. 

David Lanier is one of my favorite birddog/sporting artists. 
















And of course, Ross Young.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great stuff... keep 'em coming!

Adam


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's a couple quail paintings.  The first I am not sure the artist, but the second is a Cowan he painted for the Texas Quail Stamp.


----------



## QuackAddict (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone seen any prints with an orange/wht setter and blk/white English pointer?


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 10, 2009)

*An orange Setter*

Here is a vintage one by Osthaus,  entitled Commissioner, A Champion English Setter.  I got it from this site 

http://www.artrenewal.org/asp/database/art.asp?aid=2619

Apparently you can buy a print


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 10, 2009)

*here's some osthaus black/white pointers*

He also painted Rip Rap, one of the most famous & originally famous black/white pointers.  Not sure, but I think the dog on the right in the color painting is Rip Rap

Here's the site for this one:

http://www.doylenewyork.com/dogsinart/2005/images/osthaus.jpg


----------

